# Nikol (14 Km away) has sent you a chat request



## Dario®

Hi,

I'm curious to know how I could write this message "Nikol (14 Km away) has sent You a chat request" in Dutch. 

My best try is this: "Nikol (14 Km afstand) heeft u een chat-verzoek verzonden".

Do you think it's correct ?

Thanks

Dario


----------



## Peterdg

De "14 km afstand" zou ik veranderen: bv. "14 km verwijderd" of "op een afstand van 14 km".


----------



## bibibiben

Een pietsje verder verwijderd van het origineel, maar toch ook wel bruikbaar: _op 14 km van jou_ of _op 14 km van u_.


----------



## bibibiben

Nog iets: _op een afstand van 14 km_ is in te korten tot _op 14 km afstand_.


----------



## AllegroModerato

I don't see anything wrong with Dario's suggestion...


----------



## ThomasK

Waarom "verzonden"? Waarom niet "gestuurd" of "gezonden"? "Verzonden" is maar beperkt bruikbaar, vind ik. Hier kan het door 'verzoek', maar niet evident, vind ik...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

gestuurd 

gezonden 

Ik heb de indruk dat _gezonden _wel in België gangbaar is.


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> I don't see anything wrong with Dario's suggestion...



If telegraphese is what you want, I'd go for _op 14 km_ rather than _14 km afstand_.


----------



## AllegroModerato

bibibiben said:


> If telegraphese is what you want, I'd go for _op 14 km_ rather than _14 km afstand_.



I think you're overcomplicating things. There are a thousand ways to say or explain "14 km away" in Dutch, but Dario's proposal is perfectly usable. It´s not any more or less telegraphese than the original.


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> I think you're overcomplicating things. There are a thousand ways to say or explain "14 km away" in Dutch, but Dario's proposal is perfectly usable. It´s not any more or less telegraphese than the original.


Leaving out _op_ is not common at all, so I wouldn't consider it perfectly usable.


----------



## AllegroModerato

As telegraphese, it doesn´t sound unnatural to me.


----------

